# secondary infetility 1, ectopic and 3 miscarriages



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi all 
this is my 1st time on this post ,i seem to be writting a alot of different post lately as i seam to be relating to different threads 
heres my story
bust appendix age 9yrs 
i have a DD to an ex who choose's not to see her 
had preeclampsia wen preg with DD aslo painfull bleeding for 1st 4 months but though it was nornal as this was my 1st time 
had yrs of pelvic infections ,abnormal cells removed following abnormal smears,IBS
a couple of LAPS to check wot the pain was i had been suffering
1 dr sugested i may have adhesions so booked for a LAP to check ,i was told that results shown there was no adhesions and all probs were related to my IBS THIS WAS 2002
got my BFP    jan 2003 ended with ectopic      had lap and C cut as i had to have my healthy tube removed as i had adhesions wrapped around my tube, clomis for 4mths had bad side effects had to come off them
nov 2003 m/c,
feb 2004  m/c        july 2004m/c no more preg since ,now taking tamoxifen in place of clomid
found out 2005 i have factor v leiden (FVL) 
taking aspirin and wen i nxt get BFP i will have to take heparin daily injcetionsto reduce the blood from clotting

me and dp have come very close to splitting up over it all both got depressed dp drinking ,me snapping all the time and poor DD starting to feel the tension
we have desided to stop ttc for now so we can rebuild our relationship as i dont want o lose the best thing that has happend to me 
although we both really want a baby we need each other too i want bak wot we had b4 all the IF PROBS 
we go on holiday in 8wks and we so do need this break we r off to LLorett De mar for 2wks then wen we come bak we are gonna start saving for florida disney so we can give DD the holiday she has beem dreaming of we have not had a holiday for a few yrs coz of all the IF probs 

well and that is me ,i have been looking on here for someone who has gone through ALL the same as me but i talk to people who have gone through some ov wot ive been through but not all of if ,through out different threads ive spoke to different people and have covered all my probs but i carnt believe that i havnt found i person who has gone through all the same  

well i look forward to talking to u all 
thanks steph


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi all 
i set my 1st post on this thread a bit ago i was hoping to hear from someone in the same or simular boat as me but it looks like im on my own here 
i will try another thread 
thanks steph


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Steph - I am sorry that you haven't found someone in the same position - you really have had a rough time over the last few years. The Florida holiday sounds lovely, too often I have put off doing stuff I really wanted to do because I thought that there would be no point as I would be pg.

While you haven't found someone with same experiences on this thread, here we all feel the pain of having one lovely child and not being able to carry another.

I was wondering if you have had any tests as a result of the m/c?

Sending you


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks sweetpeapodder (wot a mouth full that name is lol)
ive found out that i have got 
factor v leiden (F V L ) which is a blood clotting disorder 
and im on the list to have a hycosy dye test done for further investigations

untill i had the ectopic i hadnt realised i had any problems other that having preeclampsia which did cause probs wen preg with caitlin

but i suspect i lost my healthy tube 
although i was told after the op that my remaining tube was fine 

the problems ive had since is un real

thanks for ur reply
steph


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Steph
I'm not exactly in the same position as you, as regards tx, and history, but I have a ds from a previous relationship, (Father has nothing to do with my son) and my dh has a dd from his previous marriage, (and he's not allowed to see her, hasn't seen her since 1995).
I've had pelvic infections, 1 m/c and some other problems. Suspect possible adhesions from c-section, but Consultant refused to do Lap as HSG showed my tubes were viable...dx "unexplained", which is not a scrap of help to anyone, is it really... 
The strain of secondary IF is enormous, and we go through so many emotions.
I found the hardest thing to be justifying my feelings to somone who has primary, felt guilty and selfish for wanting another child etc, until I found this wonderful site.
This thread has gone a bit quiet of late, I myself have been away for a short time as we decided to call it a day ttc, so needed some time away.
But... am back now and am here if/when you need a natter, IM me if you need a private chat or a moan  
take care hun
Gayn
X


----------

